# How to crack IELTS Writing



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello guys,

I recently took my IELTS exam and below are my scores. 
Listening: 8.5
Reading: 7.5
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 8.0

I have been rather casual in my preparation and been little over confident that I would make it through (a min. of 7 in each section). However, I am pretty disappointed with my score in Writing. 

I am giving another shot at IELTS in April, and this time I dont want to take any chances (given that it costs close to 10k INR for each attempt). So, can someone please suggest a good preparation material (online/books) for IELTS Writing. I know there are lot of videos on youtube suggesting different approaches for Writing - but I am confused which among them is the best approach. 

Please advice. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently took my IELTS exam and below are my scores.
> Listening: 8.5
> ...


Hi emper,

I was in a similar situation in dec when I first took up the exam.
I had a strong feeling that I will be able to rack the exam

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently took my IELTS exam and below are my scores.
> Listening: 8.5
> ...



Hi emper,

I was in a similar situation in dec when I first took up the exam.
I had a strong feeling that I will be able to crack the exam in the first go itself . Although I got a 7.5 in all the 3 modules ended up with a 6,5 in writing. I didn't waste much time and immediately applied for an another round of exam in Jan but mean time wanted to take a chance , so went ahead and applied for revaluation because I was pretty sure of getting a 7. Now, I know reval cost is almost equal to the exam cost but if there is a change in score , the amount will be returned. 8 weeks went by after my first exam and I got my reval score with a .5 jump in writing...but even before that, my second exam results improved a lot too...I got an 8 in writing.

All I wanted to say is if u are confident and if u have the money, then apply for a reval. Mean time , as u have already applied for another round, stick to any one format of essay writing . There is another thread in this forum in which there are a few PDFs attached by members. Read thru them.

Trust me... The first time I wrote the exam, I prepared for the writing module by writing only one essay ,but the second time I even didn't bother to write a single essay to practice . All I did was to read thru the previous essay written by people in the Internet and tried to understand the format. That's it. I am sure u are capable of getting it this time . And try conc on writing the essay first and then leave the last 10 to 12 mins for letter. I did not even bother to read the question I got for letter during the exam. This helped me to concentrate more on essay . 

Good luck and feel free to MSG me if u have any questions. Will try to share a few documents in a day or 2.

Cheers.
Potturi.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently took my IELTS exam and below are my scores.
> Listening: 8.5
> ...


Writing is always the hardest one, the vast majority will score the lowest point in the writing test (my self included). 

personally i've used cambridge IELTS 7 and IELTS 8 books, they r the official books that british council provide and it helped me score well in my IELTS.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

JBY said:


> Writing is always the hardest one, the vast majority will score the lowest point in the writing test (my self included).
> 
> personally i've used cambridge IELTS 7 and IELTS 8 books, they r the official books that british council provide and it helped me score well in my IELTS.


Money making business coupled with no feedback on fairness of results = realization that you are a failure. 

They fail you the tests on purpose. 

In my case, having an option of either going for IELTS points or for state sponsorship, I chose to sit the test. I hate writing with a passion. 
As far as I remember, in the middle of the writing test, I got bored and gave up, thinking that state sponsorship points can still be used. After a little more than 100 words in the essay, I put my pen down. 

13 days later, I was shocked to see a score of 7.5 in writing. Funny IELTS. that's how I know it's not FAIR. 

If immigration wishes, it could also include TOEFL for English proficiency, but they don't. 
It's all a game. 

Moral: don't lose your esteem over them calling you a failure.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Potturi.

Its encouraging to know that reval actually works 

But I was skeptical about going for it:
Firstly because it takes an eternity (2 months) for the result to come - I dont have the patience to wait for such a long time, and in case the results comes out to be negetive, then I would be loosing another one month by the time I book a slot for the exam and get the result.
Secondly the fee is almost the same as that of the exam cost. 

So thats why I thought its better to retake the exam rather than going for the reval.

Thanks.



Potturi said:


> Hi emper,
> 
> I was in a similar situation in dec when I first took up the exam.
> I had a strong feeling that I will be able to crack the exam in the first go itself . Although I got a 7.5 in all the 3 modules ended up with a 6,5 in writing. I didn't waste much time and immediately applied for an another round of exam in Jan but mean time wanted to take a chance , so went ahead and applied for revaluation because I was pretty sure of getting a 7. Now, I know reval cost is almost equal to the exam cost but if there is a change in score , the amount will be returned. 8 weeks went by after my first exam and I got my reval score with a .5 jump in writing...but even before that, my second exam results improved a lot too...I got an 8 in writing.
> ...


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Now thats interesting!!!! Lucky you 



Janneeyrre said:


> Money making business coupled with no feedback on fairness of results = realization that you are a failure.
> In my case, having an option of either going for IELTS points or for state sponsorship, I chose to sit the test. I hate writing with a passion.
> As far as I remember, in the middle of the writing test, I got bored and gave up, thinking that state sponsorship points can still be used. After a little more than 100 words in the essay, I put my pen down.
> 
> 13 days later, I was shocked to see a score of 7.5 in writing. Funny IELTS. that's how I know it's not FAIR.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice JBY



JBY said:


> Writing is always the hardest one, the vast majority will score the lowest point in the writing test (my self included).
> 
> personally i've used cambridge IELTS 7 and IELTS 8 books, they r the official books that british council provide and it helped me score well in my IELTS.


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

I have my general exam on April, and my approach is:

Enrolled for coaching: Due to my work, I cant concentrate to study on my own, and enrolled for the coaching. In this way, daily I can prepare for 3 hrs. They dont teaching something new, instead they will teach you the techniques. You can as well find that in internet.

Reading, Listening: Practice more questions to get 8 band. Band 7 can be easily obtained without much practice 

Speaking: I am not strong here. I work with many english speaking people, but the thought of talking for good score is making me to run out of ideas. I need to work on this. I generally search for speaking videos in youtube.

Writing: As said, you must follow one patter. I follow this pattern Intro para (50 words), Main para (70 words), sub para (examples, adv/dis, real life incidence) (70 words), conclusion (60 words). Read as many samples as you can. I had attached the samples that I had collected from internet.

Even I have heard positive about the revaluation, if your are lagging by just 0.5, in one band. More tips for people who cleared the exam would be very helpful. And all the best for your exam.

Thanks, Sandy.



k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently took my IELTS exam and below are my scores.
> Listening: 8.5
> ...


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the material Sandy - had a quick glance and they seem to be really good. 

Even I was tense before my speaking exam - but I told myself "ok..the examiner is only going to assess whether or not I can communicate properly in English, and as such it doesn't matter what I speak as long as I stick to the question asked - which means I can even make up things and do not need to be very frank". 
It also helped that my examiner was eager to ask questions rather than waiting for me to complete my answer  -- I took my first attempt in IDP Hyderabad. So hope you will feel better knowing this.

The questions will be on pretty general stuff - so nothing much to worry about. And since you said you are going for coaching, you will definetely have some practice through the mock tests - this will really help you. 

All the best to you too.

Thanks.



sdevasani said:


> I have my general exam on April, and my approach is:
> 
> Enrolled for coaching: Due to my work, I cant concentrate to study on my own, and enrolled for the coaching. In this way, daily I can prepare for 3 hrs. They dont teaching something new, instead they will teach you the techniques. You can as well find that in internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

sdevasani said:


> I have my general exam on April, and my approach is:
> 
> Enrolled for coaching: Due to my work, I cant concentrate to study on my own, and enrolled for the coaching. In this way, daily I can prepare for 3 hrs. They dont teaching something new, instead they will teach you the techniques. You can as well find that in internet.
> 
> ...


by looking at your post, you need to work hard on your writing skills


----------

